# Software für S7 300



## Anonymous (27 März 2005)

hab ne S7 im Geschäft aber keine Software dafür .Und bei mir im Geschäft kennt sich keiner damit richtig aus und ich soll mir das jetzt halt selber beibringen kann mir JEMAND EINE SOFTWARE DAZU EMPFEHLEN. GIBT ES DA VERTSCHIEDENE?? GIBT ES UNTERSCHIEDE?
KANN ICH MIT JEDER SOFTWARE SOWOHL FUP ALS AUCH AWL ALS AUCH KOP PROGRAMMIEREN
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ist die S7 um sich mit dem SPS sach vertraut zu machen.Gibt es da was besseres?
Ne S
imulation vieleicht??


SCHON MAL DANKE IM VORRAUS
Grüßle Miro


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 März 2005)

hallo,
das sind viele Fragen auf einmal. Simulation gibt es bei Siemens PLC Sim oder bei MHJ oder von IBH, manche sind gleich bei Progisoft mit dabei.
Aber die Sachen sind sehrkostenintensiv, aber schau mal hier:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/spsexperte/
da gibt es Beispiele, und auch TRYsim . Zum ausprobieren ob man Lust an solchen Sachen hat ist das gut und kostengünstig.
mfg
dietmar lorenz


----------



## MatMer (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
da er ne S7 hat wäre ja ansich wirklich einfacher wenn er sich ne Software, also Step7 besorgt, dann kann er auch direkt mit der Hardware arbeiten.
Ist natürlich nen Kostenpunkt. Vielleicht bei Ebay gucken nach älteren Versionen. Wichtig dabei nur das die Lizenzdiskette dabei ist, sonst hat es keinen Sinn.
Mit dem Beibringen am besten versuchen was selber zu machen, bei Fragen helfen hier ganz viele im Forum oder auch die Beispielprojekte einfach üben.


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2005)

Laß dir am Besten die Software von Siemens schicken (Kostenlos oder 25,-, weiß nicht mehr genau, siehe Internet). Damit kannst du ohne Lizenz üben, außerdem ist eine 14-Tage-Testlizenz dabei.) Weiterhin benötigst du noch einen MPI-Adapter, um deinen PC mit der SPS zu verbinden. Die Testversion von Step7-Prof. enthält auch den Simulator, der funktioniert auch, wenn man auf die Lizenzanfrage mit "Überspringen" antwortet.


----------



## MatMer (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
ja stimmt 25€ laut dem neuen Katalog für die 14 Tage Lizenz.
Ralle hat recht mit dem MPI Adapter kommen wieder mehr Kosten auf ihn zu.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Gibt es den verschiedene Softwares für die S7 .300


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2005)

Schau mal hier:

www.deltalogic.de
http://www.deltalogic.de/

(Wo ist heut Herr Bäuerle  :lol: )

www.mhj.de
www.mhj.de


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
ja da gibt es einige, hier kannst Du von MHJ eine 60 Tage Demo Downloaden:
http://www.mhj-software.com/de/
Und hier von IBH, kann man auch eine Demo runterladen:
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/
Hier gibt es auch noch mehr Demos:
http://www.deltalogic.de/
Tja und wie oben schon richtig bemerkt wurde, eine alte Version von Step 7 bei ebay ersteigern ist auch eine günstige Alternative, genau wie der Mpi Adapter der schlägt bei Ebay auch mit ca. 150€ zu Buche, deshalb würde ich erstmal mit den Demos arbeiten um Festzustellen ob einem das wirklich liegt, sonst wird das ein teurer Flop.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

es gibt eine Reihe von Software rund die S7-300

 1. Programmiersoftware, die gibt es von
     - Siemens 
     - IBH Softec
     - Träger
     - MHJ
     - DELTALOGIC: S7-Power-Tools

Die Reihenfolge ist willkürlich. Alle außer 
Siemens haben irgendwelche Einschränkungen 
in der Hardwarekonfiguration, im Befehlsvorrat 
bzw. im Funktionsumfang.

Praktisch braucht man (leider) immer einmal 
eine Original-S7-Software. Falls von unseren 
Kollegen Mitbewerber jemand etwas anderes 
behauptet, dann ist das unseriös.

2. Kommunikationssoftware

Für Visualisierung oder Rezeptverwaltung am PC 
benötigt man entweder einen OPC-Server, die 
gebräuchlichsten sind von

  - DELTALOGIC/Softing: S7/S5-OPC-Server
  - INAT
  - Siemens

oder, wenn man nicht auf die OPC-Technik 
setzen will, sondern seine Applikation direkt 
auf die S7 zugreifen lassen möchte, dann 
benötigt mann eine Protokollbibliothek. Die 
gibt es von

   - Siemens (Prodave)
   - DELTALOGIC: AGLink 
   - Träger IP-S7-Link
   - MHJ

Weiter gibt es noch eine Reihe von Visualisierungen,
welche direkt mit den S7-Steuerungen Daten aus-
tauschen wie z. B. ShowIt.

Soweit ein kurzer Überblick.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier:
> 
> www.deltalogic.de
> http://www.deltalogic.de/
> ...



... gut, man sollte nicht einen Thread beginnen 
und dann zum Mittagessen gehen, sonst steht 
so wie jetzt manches mehrfach da, aber immer 
noch besser als gar nicht.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle, jetzt auf den Nachtisch wartend


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Und was kostet die Orginalsoftware von Siemens?
wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner leisten können.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Stimmt, das kann keiner


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

ABER WAS ist denn mit die Originalesoftware wenn die sich keiner 
leisten KANN?
Ich unserem Geschäft verkaufen wir soweit nur milch.
Kann ich da die S7. 100 einsatzen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
das ist wie immer: Siemens hat den Vorsprung, das Sie die Hardware entwickelt haben, und somit genau wissen (sollten Sie jedenfalls) wie Sie angesprochen werden muß, die anderen Mitbewerber clonen da nur, und zu den Fehlern die Siemens macht haben Sie noch Ihren eigenen dazugebastelt.
Kostenpunkt für die Pro Version 2900€ (vorletztes Jahr), die normale ohne PLC Sim kommt glaube ich auf ca. 1500€.
Tja was Du mit einer S7 anfängst ???? Das geht bei der Hausinstallation los und endet in der Anlagensteuerung. Auf den Siemensseiten gibt es da jede Menge Anwendungsbeispiele.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Rayk (29 März 2005)

Hallo,
ich kann noch WinPLC7 von VIPA empfehlen. 
Das Programm ist von  MHJ (sieht jedenfalls genauso aus) aber die Demo- oder light Version hat keine Zeitbeschränkung. Zum üben nicht schlecht.
http://www.vipa.de/de/pro/pro_deindexf.html 
Alternativ kann ich noch eine Step7 V5.0 (natürlich mit Lizenzdiskette) + PLCSIM anbieten.
Bei Interesse bitte Kontakt mit PN.
Aber ich schließe mich der Meinung von lorenz2512 an "erst einmal mit den kostenlosen Programmen üben...."

Gruß 
Rayk


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2005)

Aber ich habe noch gar nix angehurt.
Wie arbeiTET mann denn mit der Simens?
WAS MACHEN diese leute denn da wenn das ist so teuer?


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

aber weiss denn keiner einem rat geben?


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2005)

Hallo,
hier wird ist ein kompletter Kurs zum erlernen von S7-300.
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm
da kannst Du in etwa abschätzen was auf dich zukommt.
Und hier noch was zur Info:
http://www.steuerungen.hhs.ka.bw.schule.de/~cbucht/sps/m_i_s7.htm
Aber ein sehr guter Einstieg wäre bei einer KVHS einen Kurs zu besuchen, das kommt auch nicht so teuer, oder bei der Handwerkskammer.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

Gründe für eher höhere Preise:
Marktmacht, man kommt praktisch an Siemens 
nicht vorbei, S7 ist ein Standard mit 70 % MA 
in Deutschland.

Riesiges Sortiment und weltweit verfügbar,
das geht auf die Gemeinkosten.

Siemens hat übrigens eine deutlich niedrigere 
Umsatzrendite als Microsoft, die einem 
als Monopolisten das Geld richtig aus der
Tasche ziehen ... 

Ärgerlich finden es manche Leute, dass trotz 
der hohen Preise manches "aus einer Hand" 
doch nicht so funktionirt, wie man das er-
warten würde.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

